# Sữa nào có thể cải thiện tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ



## kim ngân (3/10/19)

Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị táo bón, trong đó sữa cũng là nguyên nhân làm bé bị rối loạn tiêu hóa dẫn đến chứng táo bón ở trẻ. Vì vậy nhiều mẹ thường e dè khi chọn sữa cho con. Nên sử dụng loại sữa nào dành cho trẻ táo bón là câu hỏi thường gặp của các mẹ có con hay bị rối loạn tiêu hóa.

*Sữa dành cho trẻ táo bón là như thế nào?*
Sữa cho trẻ táo bón có thể hiểu là loại sữa phù hợp cho trẻ khi mắc bệnh táo bón và không làm trẻ bị năng hơn, có rất nhiều trường hợp cho bé uống sữa khiến trẻ đang bình thường lại bị táo bón hoặc đang bị táo bón uống sữa khiến bệnh nặng thêm làm cho mẹ lo lắng. Trẻ có thể táo bón là khi trẻ đại tiện dưới 2 lần đại tiện/ngày đối với trẻ sơ sinh, dưới 3 lần đại tiện/tuần đối với trẻ đang bú sữa mẹ, dưới 2 lần đại tiện/tuần với trẻ lớn. Táo bón nếu không được điều trị sẽ dẫn đến nhiều hậu quả như trẻ biếng ăn, chậm lớn, còi cọc, suy dinh dưỡng, chướng bụng đầy hơi khó tiêu, nôn trớ. Những chất độc trong phân cần được thải ra ngoài hằng ngày nhưng khi bị tích lại trong ruột có thể bị thu trở lại trong máu gây hại sức khỏe của trẻ. Trẻ bị táo bón thường do rất nhiều nguyên nhân như trẻ bị nứt hậu môn, bị trĩ, nên trẻ đi ngoài bị đau gây co thắt hậu môn. Có thể do mẹ cho ăn uống chưa hợp lý và thiếu chất xơ hay pha sữa quá đặc, ăn chưa đúng giờ về số lượng hằng ngày cũng làm cho trẻ bị táo bón.

*Sữa Wakodo Nhật Bản*
Sữa Wakodo là sản phẩm sữa bột của thương hiệu đến từ Nhật Bản với hơn 100 năm hoạt động, Wakodo đã giúp cải thiện vóc dáng và trí tuệ của trẻ tại Nhật Bản và Việt Nam. Sữa còn giúp bổ sung dưỡng chất cần thiết cho giai đoạn đầu của trẻ. Chính vì vậy sữa Wakodo được nhiều mẹ Việt lựa chọn.

Sữa Wakodo được chế biến để cung cấp một lượng cân bằng các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho mỗi giai đoạn, dựa trên các tiêu chuẩn quốc tế và kiến thức dinh dưỡng của người Nhật.

Các sản phẩm của Wakodo đều phù hợp cho các bé ở từng giai đoạn phát triển, sữa Wakodo sản xuất tại Nhật Bản cho nên mùi vị thuần khiết, nhạt và mát, gần giống với sữa mẹ. Sản phẩm thích hợp với trẻ biếng ăn, trong sữa được bổ sung 5 loại Nucleotides thiết yếu, bên cạnh đó Oligosaccharid và beta-carotenen giúp kích thích hệ tiêu hóa tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch cho cơ thể.





​
*Những loại sữa mát từ (rau) của Nhật Bản*

*Sữa Morinaga*
Không chỉ nổi tiếng trên thị trường với dòng sản phẩm dành cho bà bầu, mà Moorinaga còn cung cấp các sản phẩm dành riêng cho trẻ sơ sinh với nhiều ưu điểm.

- Ưu điểm: đây là sữa chứa chất xơ phù hợp với bé bị táo bón, ngoài ra trong sữa còn chứa nhiều dưỡng chất mô phỏng như sữa mẹ giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện

- Nhược điểm: cũng giống như sữa Nhật khác, Morinaga từ 0-6 tuổi không dành cho những bà mẹ muốn phát triển cân nặng.

*Sữa Meiji*
Sữa Meiji là thương hiệu được chọn sữa công thức tốt nhất của Nhật Bản, sữa Meiji có hai dòng sản phẩm chính là Meiji 0 dành cho trẻ từ 0-1 tuổi và Meiji 9 dành cho trẻ có độ tuổi từ 1 đến 3 tuổi với hai kiểu đóng gói là sữa bột đóng hộp thiếc theo truyền thống và sữa cô đặc dạng thanh.

Sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh thường có vị nhạt, dễ uống, không ngậy ngán và rất giống sữa mẹ, nên bé sẽ dễ dàng chấp nhận hơn. Bên cạnh đó loại sữa này mát không gây táo bón cho trẻ.

*sữa Wakodo*
Sữa Wakodo có hệ tăng cường miễn dịch và hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ như: Lactoferrin trong sữa tăng hiệu quả kháng khuẩn đối với các loại vi khuẩn gây bệnh, bên cạnh đó Lactoferrin còn có nhiều chức năng khác như kiểm soát sự hấp thụ sắt, điều hòa miễn nhiễm, hoạt động tăng sinh tế bào...

Sữa Wakodo dễ dàng hòa tan hơn so với các sữa bột công thức khác, mùi vị của sữa cũng thơm ngon hơn làm kích thích vị giác của trẻ. Sữa bột Wakodo có vị nhạt, man mát như sữa mẹ đặc biệt trong sữa hạn chế chất oxy hóa hơn nữa trong sữa không có chất chứa đường và chất tạo mùi.

Thành phần có chứa trong sữa Wakodo Wakodo có chứa các thành phần như DHA-AA đóng vai trò quan trọng cho sự phát triển khỏe mạnh và hoạt động tốt các chức năng của não mắt, và hệ thần kinh trung ương giúp trẻ tăng trưởng chiều cao và cân nặng.

Wakodo cung cấp protein các vitamin và khoáng chất thiết yếu với tỷ lệ thích hợp, dễ hấp thu và cần thiết cho sự phát triển các chức năng quan trọng như: thị giác, trí não, cảm xúc, kỹ năng giao tiếp, chống nhiễm khuẩn và miễn dịch.

Sữa Wakodo còn bổ sung thêm các dưỡng chất khác như: đạm, kẽm, chất béo, canxin, vitamin, DHA-AA, Lactoferrin, GOS, sắt Nucletides... tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa còn non yếu của trẻ.

Do mới rời cơ thể mẹ nên bé rất dễ bị tấn công bởi các tác nhân có hại ngoài môi trường nên hệ miễn dịch của bé còn yếu ớt và mới chỉ đang hình thành. Các Nucleotit (chiếm 6mg/100g sữa) và hàm lượng cân bắng vitamin C trong sữa Wakodo 0 sẽ giúp bé khỏe mạnh.


----------



## camcam86 (3/10/19)

con nhà mình dùng morigana rất hợp đã táo rất nhiều


----------

